# System hangs on kernel startup.

## Seph64

I've been having trouble getting the framebuffer device to work for at least a day.

It hangs at the message "Freeing unused kernel memory: ###K", and it's a hard lock, it won't accept any input from the keyboard at all.

I followed the framebuffer instructions from the gentoo-wiki to a T (including the "event handlers" option at the input devices section in the menuconfig). I used to genkernel to build the kernel.

here's the grub line:

```
title Linux (with Splash)

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,6)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=792 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,6)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8
```

However, if I boot the system up without 

```
video= vga= and splash=
```

 it boots up (at a low resolution) just fine. It's just when I try to change the framebuffer resolution is where the trouble lies.

Is there anyone who can help?

----------

## avx

Try booting without "quiet" and see, if that results in some strane messages.

----------

## Seph64

Err, I forgot to say that is the last message I see when the quiet option is taken away.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look at your kernel to see if your problem lies there.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## krinn

try vga=ask so you'll get a list of avaiable resolutions

----------

## Seph64

It does not matter which resolution I choose, even if it is from the vga=ask option, it'll still hang at the same place.

.config:

http://pastebin.com/m625d94e0

lspci -n:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 0600: 8086:29a0 (rev 02)
> 
> 00:01.0 0604: 8086:29a1 (rev 02)
> 
> 00:19.0 0200: 8086:104c (rev 02)
> ...

 

cpuinfo:

 *Quote:*   

> processor       : 0                
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel     
> 
> cpu family      : 6                
> ...

 

fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> #                                            
> 
> # noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 
> ...

 

I am not sure why the fstab is needed since the linux boot process when I try to boot using the options for a higher resolution/using splash never get to the point where it starts mounting filesystems, it just gets stuck at the specified kernel message.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

The kernel needs to know which file systems you are using. That means I do, and the /etc/fstab file contains that info. It looked to me like you were running a genkernel special. Therefore, I completely redid your .config using one of my seeds. It will be a lot lighter, and will most likely get over the hump you describe.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (2.6.27-gentoo-r8 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

When you finish compiling this kernel, use vga=791. That should tell the tale really quickly.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Seph64

Wow that worked, thanks.

I wonder what was wrong with the config that was generated by genkernel?

dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/m29822e8a

Is the kernel I just compiled a debug kernel? Because my system seems to be a bit slower than usual.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

First of all, there were lots of conflicting drivers set. As a matter of fact, pretty much everything was turned on or set as modules. That is never a good thing.

Secondly, you had the slow-downs set, group CPU scheduling, and all it's different forms. I have yet to read of a userspace application that uses that portion of the kernel. 

Oh, and the settings for frame buffer were not right. For nvidia, you should only engage the VESA VGA. You had others engaged. Nvidia doesn't like that at all.

Overall, with a kernel, the minimal footprint tends to give the maximum power, speed, and stability. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it. hehehe

No, I generally leave debugging turned off until after the kernel boots. You can go through now, and turn on the debugging if you wish. I'd advise to only use it concerning your immediate problem. Turning on lots of debugging slows things down, just so you know.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

